# The Vape Guy - The Rofvape Witcher Mod



## BumbleBee (27/1/17)

Here is a neat little mod that we have been very excited about, it's something quite different to everything that's out there already.

The mod feels good in the hand, it might look a little odd but it is quite comfortable to use. It's designed to house tanks up to 25mm (at it's largest measurement) in diameter. With a tank loaded the whole setup is palm sized, compact and stealthy. 23mm and 25mm brackets are included to suit your preferred tank size.

The mod chucks 75W of power and runs on a single 18650. It supports Ti, Ni and SS316 temperature control modes if you're into that sort of thing.








The Witcher Mod is available here: http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/Rofvape-witcher-75w-mod

We only have the Black at the moment, Silver will follow shortly as well as the full kits with tank in Grey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/17)

Here it it loaded up with my favourite tank, the Billow v2.5 which is a 6ml 25mm diameter RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/1/17)

That looks very cool @BumbleBee 

I like the fire button!

Have always wanted a mod like this that conceals the tank but never got any 

Hmm....

Now I need to think what else to get from The Vape Guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/1/17)

@BumbleBee - how easy is it to take out the battery?
Is it quite a mission or easy?


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/1/17)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee - how easy is it to take out the battery?
> Is it quite a mission or easy?


Looks like a screwcap at the bottom sir. Nifty little mod that.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/17)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee - how easy is it to take out the battery?
> Is it quite a mission or easy?


The threads on the battery cap are quite good, I haven't had any issues with the cap, granted it is a little more work than a magnetic battery door

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The threads on the battery cap are quite good, I haven't had any issues with the cap, granted it is a little more work than a magnetic battery door



Thanks @BumbleBee and @Gazzacpt 
I was just asking because I dont like it if its a mission to take out the battery
I suppose its similar to the cap on the Pico

Nice unusual mod Bee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee and @Gazzacpt
> I was just asking because I dont like it if its a mission to take out the battery
> I suppose its similar to the cap on the Pico
> 
> Nice unusual mod Bee


Yes, it works like the Pico where you can grip the whole cap and turn it, not like the caps that are recessed into the base where you need to get your fingertips or a coin into the cap.


----------



## Caramia (28/1/17)

I saw it somewhere, sometime this week, and I do actually like it, a lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/1/17)

@Silver maybe this will be the perfect mod for the skyline 

So it can be protected with that steel ring and one doesnt have to worry if the mod topples over

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (28/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Silver maybe this will be the perfect mod for the skyline
> 
> So it can be protected with that steel ring and one doesnt have to worry if the mod topples over


Although I can only dream about the Skyline
Will have to do with an Eagle


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/1/17)

Caramia said:


> Although I can only dream about the Skyline
> Will have to do with an Eagle



You only need one @Caramia 
It is too difficult to hear all the awesome feedback and not react 

Its only the price of a petri v2 rda and a hadaly rda and aaaaa serpent mini 25 

So basically if one owns those 3 then you can definitely get a Skyline 
(Its late i think im talking junk... Sorry)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caramia (28/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> You only need one @Caramia
> It is too difficult to hear all the awesome feedback and not react
> 
> Its only the price of a petri v2 rda and a hadaly rda and aaaaa serpent mini 25
> ...


LOL!!
You are, in fact, quite right - I have just received Hadaly #4, have 2 OL16s, have 5 OBS Engines (no love lost with the Serpent), and "thought" I have reached my vaping nirvana, well apparently not, as I am oogling the Minikin Raw (yes the Twinkie @KZOR), and the Boost
(a girl can never be too thin, too rich, have too many watches, shoes or vape gear...)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/1/17)

Caramia said:


> LOL!!
> You are, in fact, quite right - I have just received Hadaly #4, have 2 OL16s, have 5 OBS Engines (no love lost with the Serpent), and "thought" I have reached my vaping nirvana, well apparently not, as I am oogling the Minikin Raw (yes the Twinkie @KZOR), and the Boost
> (a girl can never be too thin, too rich, have too many watches, shoes or vape gear...)



Of late im in love with raw finished mods, dont have to worry about paint chipping and scratches just buff and good as new. Here is my raw collection and adding a raw leprechaun soon thats busy being made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (28/1/17)

Ah murphy's law, just ordered one from FT this afternoon since I couldn't find it anywhere locally. Oh well, got it for a steal. The price is pretty decent from TVG as well though. This will hide my Kayfuns and Taifuns nicely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (28/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Of late im in love with raw finished mods, dont have to worry about paint chipping and scratches just buff and good as new. Here is my raw collection and adding a raw leprechaun soon thats busy being made.
> 
> View attachment 83211


I am very bad with raw finishes, it HAS to bling, ask @E.T.

You are going to LOVE that Leprechaun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/17)

The full kits have just arrived, they are beautiful 





We'll have these bewitching little kits loaded up on the site soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The full kits have just arrived, they are beautiful
> 
> View attachment 83618
> View attachment 83617
> ...


It does look like something Geralt might have in his inventory, maybe a health pot or something! It is pretty cool I must admit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (1/2/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The full kits have just arrived, they are beautiful
> 
> View attachment 83618
> View attachment 83617
> ...


DAMN! I NEED one in red!
When will you be getting the silver ones in?


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/17)

Caramia said:


> DAMN! I NEED one in red!
> When will you be getting the silver ones in?


... and I was so tempted to get some red ones in 

Silver (mod only) ones will be in next week if all goes well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/17)

Caramia said:


> DAMN! I NEED one in red!
> When will you be getting the silver ones in?


The Silver Witcher mods are here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The Silver Witcher mods are here



By the way, FYI, the link you posted in the OP at the top is broken.
I see the link has changed to this
http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/Rofvape-witcher-75w-mod

Please post us a pic of the silver one when you get a chance @BumbleBee


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/17)

Silver said:


> By the way, FYI, the link you posted in the OP at the top is broken.
> I see the link has changed to this
> http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/Rofvape-witcher-75w-mod
> 
> Please post us a pic of the silver one when you get a chance @BumbleBee


Ah thanks for that, I've just corrected the OP 

I haven't opened up a silver one yet but will post a pic when I do. Here's one I plucked off google so long

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/17)

Not sure which one looks better from the photos
They both look very nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/17)

Here's the silver one, in the flesh

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/3/17)

Ah...looky looky, we've just received a few Witcher Kits in *Red*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (25/3/17)

Ooh, that looks super @BumbleBee !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/3/17)

Lol, as I saw the image first I thought it was a Coke can 
Hehe
Mind playing visual tricks on me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

